# Best weight gainer?



## Lightweightbaby (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone used any weight gainers and have success? Thanks.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 29, 2010)

Eating more is the best weight gainer...?


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 29, 2010)

sloppyj said:


> eating more is the best weight gainer...?



yup


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 30, 2010)

It's not what people like to hear but it works. Luckily I've never even considered a weight gainer. I don't need help getting my cals. I like to eat. I've really come to realize that body building is a good sport for people who like to eat. Trick is you just have to eat super clean. There in lies the problem. 

I'm always munching down at work and all of the fatties wonder why I never get fat. Maybe it's the 3 donuts they eat every day.


----------



## Lightweightbaby (Nov 30, 2010)

Not when your in Afghanistan and don't have much selection of food.. lol


----------



## Acesopro (Nov 30, 2010)

Never been a fan of weight gainers. If I need a lot of calories and want to stay clean I'll just make a bulk shake which consists of 2 scoops of chocolate protein, 2 cups of milk, 1/2 cup of cottage cheese, and 2 tbs of natural peanut butter all blended with ice. About 700 calories and tastes delicious!


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 30, 2010)

Add a tbsp of olive oil for even more cal's if needed. Just fyi.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 30, 2010)

FOOD. fuck weight gainers..


----------



## JMRQ (Nov 30, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Add a tbsp of olive oil for even more cal's if needed. Just fyi.



One girl on here posted something about how EVOO (Extra Virgin Olive Oil) increases the lubrication in the testes to produce more Testosterone, and this girl got me taking SHOTS of EVOO on a daily basis...

HOW USELESS !!!


----------



## cyan (Nov 30, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Eating more is the best weight gainer...?


 i disagree, at the same time do more exercise.


----------



## Arra (Dec 1, 2010)

I agree, olive oil; put some on a salad, put some in a shake, do straight shots if you can stomach it. Or just eat larger portions of what you do already.


----------



## moarwhey123 (Dec 1, 2010)

checkout muscle juice, but gainers are easy to make on ur own
ice cream
olive oil
peanut butter
whey
milk
etc.


----------



## dianbolblueheart (Dec 2, 2010)

serious mass - optimum nutrition , helps you hit up too 2,000 extra calories per day .


----------



## vortrit (Dec 3, 2010)

Food. It's the best by far.


----------



## JMRQ (Dec 3, 2010)

Chinese Buffets are great...


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 4, 2010)

Lightweightbaby said:


> Not when your in Afghanistan and don't have much selection of food.. lol



Are you kidding me? MRE's are the best weight gainer there is. Approx 3000 cals per MRE!


----------



## Built (Dec 4, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> One girl on here posted something about how EVOO (Extra Virgin Olive Oil) increases the lubrication in the testes to produce more Testosterone, and this girl got me taking SHOTS of EVOO on a daily basis...
> 
> HOW USELESS !!!



Olive oil converts cholesterol more easily into testosterone

-The Girl


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 4, 2010)

Cyto Gainer(by Cyto Sport) is a very popular weight gainer and high seller on numerous supplement sites. Here’s what the company has to say:
Cyto Gainer contains the highest quality whey and whey peptides and is 98% lactose free. Cyto Gainer contains glutamine-rich, partially pre-digested whey peptides for a full array of branched-chain amino acids to promote protein synthesis.* Each serving also contains whey fractions shown to help increase IGF-1 (insulin-like growth factor). Your body's responses to these whey fractions, along with the branched-chain aminos found in Cyto Gainer, are primarily responsible for muscle growth.*
With no simple sugars, no fructose and no sucrose, Cyto Gainer's highly complex maltodextrins are specifically designed to give you a time release energy effect.* Cyto Gainer will replenish muscle and liver glycogen after your muscle-thrashing workouts so you can pack on lean mass!
Benefits of Cyto Gainer:
54 grams of ultra high-quality whey proteins, consisting of glutamine-rich, partially pre-digested whey peptides for easy digestibility* 
Complex carbs only, consisting of long-linear chain maltodextrins for enhanced recovery* 
3 grams of Creatine Monohydrate to fuel muscles after intense training* 
2 grams of L-Glutamine to help preserve muscle tissue and support immune system function* 
570 calories per serving
A 6lb. Tub will cost about $40 and contain over 20 servings. You asked what is the best weight gainer and this is the choice of many novice and advanced weightlifters. Good luck gaining weight overseas……. every time I was deployed I had a hard time consuming enough calories. Especially when you add in the heavy equipment and inclement weather. And after eating too many MREs, your shit turns hard as a brick! Also, try having your family and friends send you packages of high calorie foods. Last but not least…. Strive for the pink mist!


----------



## Built (Dec 4, 2010)

*ergo-log article http://ergo-log.com/olivetest.html*



cavtrooper96 said:


> Are you kidding me? MRE's are the best weight gainer there is. Approx 3000 cals per MRE!



Olive oil is cheap, contains 120 calories per tablespoon, boosts testosterone production and won't fill you up.


*Olive oil converts cholesterol more easily into testosterone*

* The more fat you eat, the more testosterone  your body produces. More fat, more testosterone. The best source of  testosterone boosting fat, Argentinean researchers concluded a year ago  after a study on rats, is olive oil. The same researchers have now published the results of another animal study in Lipids,     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   which shows how olive oil increases the production of testosterone. Olive oil helps the testes to absorb more cholesterol.  * 

 The researchers, working at the Instituto de Investigaciones Bioquimicas  de La Plata, did an experiment with male rats. For sixty days, the rats  were given feed to which seventy grams of soya oil , olive oil [O], coconut oil [C] or grapeseed  oil [G] per kilogram had been added. At the end of the period the  researchers measured how much testosterone the animals were producing.  The figure below shows that coconut oil and olive oil were the best testosterone boosters.  











 The testes of the rats that had had olive oil added to their feed were  also heavier. Because the grapeseed oil diet produced the same results  as the soya oil diet, we have left that column out of the table below.  









 The Argentineans described how this happens a year ago. Olive oil and coconut oil increase the activity of the 3beta-HSD and 17beta-HSD  enzymes. These are involved in the manufacture of testosterone. Olive  oil and coconut oil also raise the concentration of the body�s own  antioxidants in the Leydig cells,  which produce testosterone. In the present study, the researchers went a  step further. They found a relationship between the diet, the amount of  free cholesterol in the Leydig cells and the testosterone level.  









 The Leydig cells make testosterone from cholesterol. A diet that is rich  in coconut oil or olive oil apparently helps the cells to absorb more  cholesterol. The cells are also more able to extract the cholesterol  from its ester.  The more free cholesterol a Leydig cell has available, and the less  estered cholesterol there is in a cell, the higher the rate of  testosterone production.  









 So natural athletes could optimise their testosterone production by  making olive oil their main form of fat. Another nutritional strategy  that might help is to eat cranberries. Cranberries increase the uptake of cholesterol by the testes.  

 Source: 
Lipids. 2009 Apr;44(4):345-57.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 4, 2010)

That's some interesting data.  I'm going to try adding olive oil to my protein shakes


----------



## Built (Dec 4, 2010)

I've been recommending this approach for years. Over this time, some have mocked me, some have ignored me, and some have listened. 

I've had some really nice emails and PMs from more than a few very, very surprised "hardgainers". 

There's no such thing as a hardgainer. There are only undereaters. I have a fast metabolism, too. I battle weight-GAIN because my appetite is higher than my metabolic rate. I look for ways to feel more fed than I really am in order to drop - or maintain - my weight. 

If YOUR appetite is tightly bound to your metabolic rate, you're going to have to make a concerted effort to out-pace it. 

Olive oil is such an easy fix, I'm surprised so many hear it from me first. It just seems so obvious - and it works so well!

Meh. There are libraries filled with shit I don't understand.


----------



## tjsulli (Dec 5, 2010)

food is the best way to go but if dont have  time & money to eat like a king. some good options would be 
whey protein 
maltodextrin
efas 
buy in bulk and save$


----------



## tinyfighter (Dec 5, 2010)

ive struggled for years to gain weight and believe me ive tryed alot of "weight gainers" and most did little or nothing for me,these days i just buy unflavoured whey protein concentrate as its realy cheap as i buy it 10kg at a time and its doesnt contain loads of sugar and rubbish that i dont want thats found in cheap weight gainers and concentrate on the food i consume rather than suppliments so much.

  im going to be try adding "evoo"in my next bulking diet over the xmas period so its a ideal time to see how i get on with 4 spoons of olive oil a day.
   ive got a big appetite and eat alot but ive got a very labour intensive job and a very fast motabolism and i do alot of cardio so for me to bulk its not easy.


----------



## Built (Dec 5, 2010)

tinyfighter, make sure you track your calories over this time. You aren't having a hard time gaining because of your fast metabolism; you're having a hard time gaining because you have a slow appetite. If you naturally undereat because you're oiling your food more, you still won't gain. Olive oil is just an easy way to get in extra calories that won't over-stuff you. You'll still likely have to eat when you aren't hungry or you won't grow. 

What are your maintenance calories btw?


----------



## oufinny (Dec 5, 2010)

tinyfighter said:


> ive struggled for years to gain weight and believe me ive tryed alot of "weight gainers" and most did little or nothing for me,these days i just buy unflavoured whey protein concentrate as its realy cheap as i buy it 10kg at a time and its doesnt contain loads of sugar and rubbish that i dont want thats found in cheap weight gainers and concentrate on the food i consume rather than suppliments so much.
> 
> im going to be try adding "evoo"in my next bulking diet over the xmas period so its a ideal time to see how i get on with 4 spoons of olive oil a day.
> ive got a big appetite and eat alot but ive got a very labour intensive job and a very fast motabolism and i do alot of cardio so for me to bulk its not easy.



I would be adding in at least 1-2 shakes that are high calorie in between your meals and make sure to have a meal of at least 40P/20F before you go to bed as well.  You could probably have anywhere from 1000-1500 cals extra with some well timed extra "meals" throughout the day.


----------



## tinyfighter (Dec 6, 2010)

> What are your maintenance calories btw?


 
my personal trainer friend worked my maintance calories out to be 2300-2400 last year,i would like to check again my self as this time i want to get some decent results.

im 5ft6, 65kg (143 lbs) and currently 10-11% bodyfat 

ive done alot of resurch into neutrition but still feel ive got a lot to learn


----------



## brandon123 (Dec 6, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> Cyto Gainer(by Cyto Sport) is a very popular weight gainer and high seller on numerous supplement sites.
> Benefits of Cyto Gainer:
> 54 grams of ultra high-quality whey proteins, consisting of glutamine-rich, partially pre-digested whey peptides for easy digestibility*
> Complex carbs only, consisting of long-linear chain maltodextrins for enhanced recovery*
> ...


 As far as Weight Gainer goes, i have to agree.  CYTOGAINER, in my opinion, is the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 6, 2010)

Chocolate malt cytogainer is great


----------



## Built (Dec 6, 2010)

Okay, so you're about 143 lbs, and lean - so your lean mass is around 130 lbs. You and I weigh the same, and my maintenance is about 2100, so with the extra lean mass and young as you are, your maintenance has to be at least 2400. You'll have to ensure you consistently eat more than this or you won't gain. I'd aim for 2800 to start, then gradually creep it up as you stall.


----------



## brandon123 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thunder46 said:


> Chocolate malt cytogainer is great


 You know, it reallty isn't that bad.  I just went through two 5Lb tubs of them.  I almost always get vanilla flavored shakes, but my local store was out.  So it was either go without or the chocolate malt.  So i went for it.  I was really suprised.  Ten years ago, chocolate shakes tasted like straight shit, if you ask me.  They sure have come along way.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 8, 2010)

You want to gain weight? Before bed, eat a large bowl of spagetti with wheat pasta and mix in two tablespoons of EVOO. That's a weight gainer that tastes good and is filling.  Generally works for me.


----------



## JMRQ (Dec 8, 2010)

OMG that sounds so delicious, but I'm here eating salads and carrots because I'm trying to get cut - I've already lost 30 lbs. and I'm trying to get ABS !!!


----------



## pancho (Dec 8, 2010)

TRUE MASS by BSN


----------



## jstarcarr (Dec 19, 2010)

make your own its cheaper and you can put in exactly what you want , I use whey concentrate and maltodextrin its really cheap


----------



## nickg923861 (Dec 21, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> make your own its cheaper and you can put in exactly what you want , I use whey concentrate and maltodextrin its really cheap




I was just going to post that. Maltodextrin is so cheap. I add a couple tablespoons of PB and vanilla whey to that and it takes delicious.


----------

